# John Deere 550 GE no output



## Ron Dehli (Dec 9, 2019)

I have a John Deere 550 GE. It will start and run great, but will not idle down without load and there is no power output. I have checked the circuit breakers and the GFCI outlet and these appear to be OK. Are there any other check to verify what is causing this lose of output? Thanks
Ron


----------



## HarryN (Jun 2, 2018)

Here is the service manual.

How far have you gone into the diagnostics so far?

https://www.deeretractors.org/store/products/john-deere-550ge-generator-service-manual-download/


edit - I just realized that they charge $40 for a pdf manual download. Wow.


----------



## Ron Dehli (Dec 9, 2019)

Thanks. I know TM1791 is the tech manual, however, before I purchase this I wanted to reach out to this group to see if there are any hidden tricks to check first. Thanks for the response.


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Ask any farmer, green paint is very expensive.


----------



## Ron Dehli (Dec 9, 2019)

I am a farmer and this why I am working on it myself. If I take it to a dealer, I might as well buy a new one.


----------



## Ron Dehli (Dec 9, 2019)

I now have the technical manual and I guess that was waste of $$. I need a "homelite generator tester" 08371 to plug the harness into and determine if the control board is bad. Any ideas on how to test without this tester?


----------



## Melson (Dec 8, 2019)

What is this model's rated power output?


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

Ron Dehli said:


> I now have the technical manual and I guess that was waste of $$. I need a "homelite generator tester" 08371 to plug the harness into and determine if the control board is bad. Any ideas on how to test without this tester?


Not a waste in my opinion, now you know what is required to test the output of your genny. With that knowledge find a local repair shop and ask if they can do said test/check and ask what they are going to charge you. I can't see the test costing too much. The repair cost though might be the issue, as will the availability of parts required. Dutchy


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

Try this to wake it up. Dutchy


*Electric Drill Method*



Plug in an electric drill into the generator receptacle.

If the drill is reversible, move the direction switch to the forward position.

Start the generator.

While depressing the trigger on the drill, spin the drill chuck in reverse direction. This will excite the field and the generator will now produce electricity. If spinning the chuck one direction does not work, try spinning the chuck in the other direction as you may have the reverse switch positioned backward.

 Or check this post, reply #2 .


https://www.powerequipmentforum.com...nonprofit-organization-looking-some-help.html


----------

